# Looking for advice on failed IVF



## Claire1977 (Apr 7, 2015)

Please excuse me if i do anything wrong , this is my first time posting on here. I am being a surrogate for a lovely couple i had a 5dt on the 16th March hpt was neg i had a blood test 2 wk after which was level5  i was told to stop my cyclogest and progynova on the 30th March with the idea that i would have a post med bleed a few days later. All i had was spotting so they had me in for another scan which showed no embryo but a folicle in my overy, Still waiting for my af to come was told it would have prob been a few days ago. I am still bloated from the meds but massively bloated today and in a lot of pain in my mid abdomen.. has anyone else had this??  
Claire xx


----------



## cinnamon75 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Claire,

I didn't want to read and run. I'm not much help as I haven't had IVF yet, but I wanted to say I think you are amazing for doing this for the other couple. You must be a very special person to help them this way. 

Good luck x


----------



## Claire1977 (Apr 7, 2015)

Awww Thankyou sweety , all this pain im in at the min will hopefully be worth it with the nxt cycle if it ever arrives that is   xx


----------

